# reprint negative ...



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Posted this a while back on TTMB but never got much help ... I'd like a couple of photos reprinted and possibly enlarged, all I have are the negatives which are over 30 years old now but look to be in good shape ... is there anywhere that does that any longer, either a business or private individual? I would greatly appreciate any leads ... Thanks ... FYI I'm in the Corpus Christi area but would consider mailing certified, a semi long drive or other arrangements ... pm is good ... thanks again

.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I think Walgreens could do it.


----------



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I need to get another one, but I used to have a photo scanner that would do a really good job of that..


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> I need to get another one, but I used to have a photo scanner that would do a really good job of that..


Wish I could do that ... it would sure simplify things but the only print I have is not scan worthy ... sad_smiles

.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

acoastalbender said:


> Wish I could do that ... it would sure simplify things but the only print I have is not scan worthy ... sad_smiles
> 
> .


. Sorry to take months for this, but the scanner I was talking about had a frame to put slides, negatives of several sizes, etc.: had the software to do the negative/positive processing with it.


----------

